# Teddy's first time free-ranging... PIC HEAVY



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

In his half of the garden of course, he had an hour and a half with me following him round before i popped him in the run and let the others out. Will let him have some more time later... couldnt actually feel my feet or hands after about 30mins!!! He loved it though 


















































*ooooo whats up here mummy... is it a secret garden?*
















_*woooohoooo i can fly!!!*_


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

:frown2: *Mummy... this looks very high.... are you sure i can jump that far?*








*Ok here i go...*

























_*UMMMMM Porridge!!!!!*_


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhhhh he is beautiful tell him aunty Umber is sending him a little something which he should receive hopefully in a day or 2!

also can you tell me what sort of porridge are you feeding your buns andhow do you make it for them and is it for special reasons (health) or can I feed my 2 some too?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's such a gorgeous boy, looks like he had a great time in the garden.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> ahhhhh he is beautiful tell him aunty Umber is sending him a little something which he should receive hopefully in a day or 2!
> 
> also can you tell me what sort of porridge are you feeding your buns andhow do you make it for them and is it for special reasons (health) or can I feed my 2 some too?


I feed it to them in the winter to help keep a little bit of weight on them. As long as its just porridge oats and not those instant packages they are fine. I add some hot water let them soak for 10 minutes then add abit of cold and let it cool until its just warm. They love it!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Teddy! he looks so happy with all that space! he seems very active I am only just getting some good binkies off George hes been too shy and nervous


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are Joey, Dreamer and Tink interested in him at all?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> are Joey, Dreamer and Tink interested in him at all?


Erm Joey hates him... ive had to makesure that he's the opposite end of the garden when they are out or else i have problems with referred aggresion, tinks isnt bothered and dreamer was abit aggressive too.

They can smell he is an entire buck i wont attempt any bonding until he has his teabags off and hormones have settled for a couple of months after.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He looks like lily in the face and body shape 

looks very happy


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> I feed it to them in the winter to help keep a little bit of weight on them. As long as its just porridge oats and not those instant packages they are fine. I add some hot water let them soak for 10 minutes then add abit of cold and let it cool until its just warm. They love it!


excellent ill make my 2 some porridge too. for 2 buns how much should I be making.. sorry for sounding dumb!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I might see if my 2 are interested in porridge tonight


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> excellent ill make my 2 some porridge too. for 2 buns how much should I be making.. sorry for sounding dumb!


i'd give them one good handful then cover it with hot water, leave for 10mins it should soak it up, then add abit of cold and mix, let it cool before you them it. Mine dont like it too wet but dont like it really stodgy either.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

im sooo excited ill try getting some tonight for them.... I feed them their pellets in the morning so should I give them porridge in the evening?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> im sooo excited ill try getting some tonight for them.... I feed them their pellets in the morning so should I give them porridge in the evening?


yeh mine get pellets at night porridge in the morning xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks lovely!!!!

Had never thought of porridge really, its a good idea  will try them tomorrow.
I give mine Bran Mash tho, which is cheapo bran flakes(less additives) covered in hot water, and left to soak in. Hope loves it, the others wait until its gone really cold and stuck together then they eat it!

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I really want to try Stewie on porridge but wouldnt it upset my buns tummy if i gave him some one day? how would i go about introducing him to it?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I really want to try Stewie on porridge but wouldnt it upset my buns tummy if i gave him some one day? how would i go about introducing him to it?


No its only oats and water, do a a little amount and see what he thinks, some dont love it straight away, mine go mad for it now!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> No its only oats and water, do a a little amount and see what he thinks, some dont love it straight away, mine go mad for it now!


Thanks for the reply crofty :thumbup1: i will probably grab some tomorrow and try him with a little bit to see what he thinks 

He's such an awkward bunny, his old owner never gave him any veg at all and had him on cheap rubbish food which im slowly changing over to pellets and he doesnt wanna know any of the veg at all


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

awww he looks like our old bunny Chloe.. I miss her so much :-(


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is lovely  such a squishy face on him!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Wish i hadnt made all that raindeer food and id have some oats left!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Crofty... pls tell Teddy that I finally got off my lazy bum and got to the post office so there are a few treats on their way to the 'Woodlands' for Teddy, Tinks, Dreamer, and Joey!

I didnt want the other 3 feeling left out with Teddy getting all these treats in the post so Im sure he wont mind sharing these ones!
x


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Teddy is so lucky to have you for a mummy Crofty, he looks so much happier now than he did in that grubby little run 

And he is so cute


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Crofty... pls tell Teddy that I finally got off my lazy bum and got to the post office so there are a few treats on their way to the 'Woodlands' for Teddy, Tinks, Dreamer, and Joey!
> 
> I didnt want the other 3 feeling left out with Teddy getting all these treats in the post so Im sure he wont mind sharing these ones!
> x


Awww they will be excited about that!!! Especially tinks, she lives for treats!!! 

Thankyou hun xxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Awww they will be excited about that!!! Especially tinks, she lives for treats!!!
> 
> Thankyou hun xxx


awww im so glad tinks loves treats hope she will like these hope they all will!

x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lovely pix! :--) 
thanks so much for sharing... 
but they made me miss my bunnies, AND my garden!  :cryin: ~sniff~

its a lovely garden, i am in an apt with nowhere to have a plant but a window - 
and not much space for that. * sigh... * i try to enjoy the public spaces, but it really is not the same as having my own compost, and puttering! 

i LOVED the pic of Teddy nibbling the raspberry cane, LOL - 
also his flying shot! _yippeeeeeee.... _ :laugh: what a cutie!

thank U for the visit, 
--- terry

from a damp and cloudy-bright Tidewater-Va


----------

